# Slovenia - one photo per day



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Obcine_kobarid.png

I've decided to make a one photo per day thread for Slovenia. Day 1, photos of Kobarid and Soča river (Isonzo), one of the cleanest rivers in Europe today. The valley of Soča is in NW Slovenia, near Italian border. Kobarid is a small town of afew thousand inhabitants, very well known from the World War I., when there was a war front (Isonzo war front) between Italy and Austria-Hungary there. IMO, it's the most beautiful part of Slovenia.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Small and lovely country, I'll follow it.

Kobarid - we know that word very well. From that day it means "defeat" in our language. :colgate:


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll follow it too. Beautiful country.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Very idyllic:yes:

Looking forward for the next days pics


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I'll try to post features that weren't that much posted, maybe a little less known.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

My next post is going to be about Kras. Kras lies in SW Slovenia, and is a very special region in Slovenia that also became known worldwide. Also term _karst_ that entered the English language comes from this place. Kras is a part of a much larger limestone (Karst) area, a landscape that has been shaped by water (which shaped the limestone), resulting in many caves (such as Škocjan caves, Postojna cave, Vilenica cave). Until mid-19th century the region was known to be practically treeless (the legend has it that large oak forests were destroyed by Venetians to build Venice). Later, the area was forested mostly with pines. It's a charming mediterranean region with rich wine-producing culture and a lot of small villages. 

Map of Kras region, which is also partly in Italy:









Štanjel, a picturesque Kras village: 









Škocjan caves, Unesco-protected (the entrance)









Vineyards: 









Famous Lipizzaner horses from Lipica: 









Kraški pršut (smoked ham) and Kraški teran (red wine): 









I know I said only one photo per day, but there's so much to show, I decided to put several smaller photos!


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pics, particularly Škocjan caves but I think you should limit the photos to 1 per day.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Yeah, if I have a large one, it will be only one.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Lake Cerknica is an intermittent lake (which means it disappears completely during the summer dry period and is typical for Karst regions) in central Slovenia. When full, it is the largest lake in the country. It lies in the southern part of Cerknica polje. The surface of the lake can reach up to 38 km² and the surface level varies from 546 to 551 metres above sea level.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Škofja Loka castle. 

Škofja Loka is a town of approximately 23,000 people some 25 km NW of Ljubljana. The town has a very strong medieval heritage and is one of the oldest urban settlements in Slovenia. Its history begins in AD 973, when German emperor Otto II gave the territory of Loka as a present to Abraham the bishop of Freising in Bavaria. The worst of the earthquakes in 1511 had badly damaged the town which was later rebuilt by bishop Filip. From that time on the image of Škofja Loka was just slightly changed so Škofja Loka is now known as the most preserved mediaeval town in Slovenia. Old town core is consisted from Upper town square called Plac and Lower town square called Lontrg both dominated by the Castle of Škofja Loka.

A negro in a crown

There is a legend which tells of a feudal lord called Abraham from Bavaria who was travelling one night through the Poljanska dolina valley with his black servant (the "negro"). While walking through a dark thicket they came across a huge bear. Prince Abraham stopped, terrified; the quick-thinking servant aimed an arrow from his bow and shot the bear dead. The master embraced the servant and said: "You have saved my life, servant. I shall reward you for your heroism, so that future generations may know what a hero you were." He showed his gratitude to the servant by painting his head in the town's coat-of-arms. There is an inscription on the outer part of the 14th century seal, which says: SIGILLUM CIVITATIS LOK - the seal of the town of Škofja Loka.

This is the negro in the coat of arms:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Jeruzalem is a small village in Ljutomer municipality in Prlekija region (NE Slovenia), broader Styria region. It got its name after the original Jerusalem. The region is mostly low hills and is very fertile, famous for fruit and grape growing. There is also a church (Mary's church), built in 1652 and a botanical garden in the village.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful country. I hope to visit asap


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A narrow street in the oldest, medieval part of Ljubljana (Stari trg).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Very nice, as we didn't have one yesterday, I can post another 

The beautifully situated village of Sorica in Gorenjska.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Another pic of the old part: the market place. The Cathedral in the back.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Črni Kal viaduct, the biggest in Slovenia. Construction began in 2001, open for traffic in September 2004. SW Slovenia.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Prekmurje landscape, which is mostly quite flat; Prekmurje is a region east of the Mura river, extreme east of Slovenia at the Hungarian border. Slovenia's little piece of the Great Panonian Plain.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

is anyone following or interested in this thread? Cuz I'm slightly losing interest to update it..... :nuts:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep it's interesting. You are not obliged to post each day after all.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mishevy said:


> is anyone following or interested in this thread? Cuz I'm slightly losing interest to update it..... :nuts:


Yes, i'm watching it! Keep the faith, only 319 days to go until you can stop posting


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Piran - a classic seaside beauty. Slovenia has only about 50 km of coastline and one pearl: Piran. Piran (Italian: Pirano) is an incredibly charming Mediterranean town that has retained much of its medieval charm, because it couldn't really spread as its enclosed by hills on one and the sea on the other side (it's actually situated on a narrow peninsula, which is clearly visible from the pic). You can also see the central square, the Tartini square with his statue. Giuseppe Tartini is a famous music composer from the 18th century who was born in Piran. The town has a very strong Italian heritage and is today officially bilingual (Slovenian-Italian).


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG :uh::uh: What a miracle! PLz dont get tired in updating this thread, Mishevy!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Thank you, I'll try.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Piran is :drool:.
Venice's little sister.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Misty morning over Ljubljansko barje (Ljubljana marshlands) with the Ljubljanica river in the center of the photo. Ljubljana lies in a basin, whose southern part is pretty marshy. This caused many problems in the past, because Ljubljanica flooded a lot. However, with the construction of the Gruber canal in the late 18th century, the situation improved. This didn't stop people from other parts of Slovenia to call people from Ljubljana even today "froggies" (because of the marshland:lol.

Oh and another thing: Ljubljana is probably one of the foggiest capitals in Europe.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

The Main Square in front of the Town Hall in Maribor, second Slovenian city. The city's population is about 120,000 and it used to be an important industrial city in former Yugoslavia. It is also the capital of Slovenian Styria (Slovenian: Štajerska, German: Steiermark). The southern part of Styria became part of Slovenia (then kingdom of Yugoslavia) in 1918, because it was populated mainly by Slovenians and the northern chunk of Styria was left in Austria (actually 2/3 of Styria) with the former capital Graz. However, a very strong regional identity remains in this Slovenian region, people still feel very Styrian. Many young people from Maribor area actually prefer Graz to Ljubljana and go study there. Well Maribor-Ljubljana relationship is indeed very weird, we quite like them, but they really seem to hate us passionately.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Pleterje medieval Carthusian monastery in the beautiful Dolenjska countryside, SE Slovenia.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful  and I love your descriptive explanations.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

The slopes of Pohorje mountains near Maribor (you can actually see the city in the back of the photo). The lower parts are covered with vineyards, while the higher parts are mostly woodlands with some very popular skiing resorts, Rogla being the most famous one.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Nebotičnik (meaning litterally "the skyscraper") in Ljubljana. It is one of the most famous landmarks in Ljubljana and a crucial element of its skyline. It was built in 1933 and designed by Vladimir Šubic. It is around 70 meters high and was at the time the highest building in Balkans. It is one of the most well known buildings in Slovenia, which also entered the popular culture (there is also a popular Slovenian song from the 1960s named "On the Top of Nebotičnik").


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Another pic from the coast of Slovenian Istria. This is photo of Izola (it. Isola) from the distance. Today it's a town of about 20,000. Its name comes from Italian meaning "island" and it used to be an island, which became part of the mainland only during the medieval times.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Izola is under-rated I think, Piran steals all the tourists but it's a nice pretty little port town in its own right :yes:


----------



## Eleinad (Sep 30, 2005)

Mishevy said:


> This didn't stop people from other parts of Slovenia to call people from Ljubljana even today "froggies" (because of the marshland:lol.


And also because the say "kva" instead of "kaj" (ie what). 

Btw nice thread please go on!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Eleinad said:


> And also because the say "kva" instead of "kaj" (ie what).
> 
> Btw nice thread please go on!


Yeah. :lol:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Another beautiful Slovenian region is Bela Krajina, located in the SE of the country. Woods, small villages and towns, vineyards, orchards, very nice and welcoming people.


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> is anyone following or interested in this thread? Cuz I'm slightly losing interest to update it..... :nuts:


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: ... 903 views, I think it´s worth of that


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice to see!
Do you have more pictures of Piran?
I loved it!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Your wish, my command. Another pic of Piran from another perspective.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Love it! I resided in Hotel Tartini and ate at "tri vdove"  
Awesome little city! 
The sea-museum is great and i loved the little paved roads


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Lake Bohinj, one of the most underrated sites in Slovenia. Beautiful nature and surroundings, imo much prettier than the much more popular Bled.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thermal power station in Šoštanj, a small industrial town in eastern Slovenia:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Haloze, the poorest region in Slovenia in the SE part on the border with Croatia. The region has a very rich history of emigration.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Volovja Reber, a mountainous region east of Ilirska Bistrica (Dinaric mountains). The government is thinking about putting windmills here, but the environmentalist opposition is very strong:


----------



## ff (Dec 22, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Krka river valley, SE Slovenia:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

An old house in Krkavče, an Istrian village:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A small country church:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm back :naughty:. Here's a series of photos of Gorenjska region (the Alpine region of Slovenia): 

Gorenjska: 










Gozd Martuljek near Kranjska gora: 










Endless coniferous forests of the Pokljuka plateau: 










Brezje, the largest Catholic pilgrim site in Slovenia: 










Russian orthodox chapel on Vršič mountain pass. It was built to commemorate the death of 300 Russian soldiers who died because of the avalanche while they were building the road over the mountain pass. It was built in 1916: 










Kranj, capital of Gorenjska region (around 70,000 inhabitants with surroundings):


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A set of photos of Prekmurje region.










Prekmurje has plenty of arable land and is a heavily agricultural region: 










Mura river, flowing lazily through the Panonian plain. 










A traditional rural house in Prekmurje: 










Besides being peculiar in many aspects, such as their regional dialect (considered by many to be a distinct language, because it is virtually unintelligible to other Slovenians), cuisine, music, etc., Prekmurje is special because a good portion of its population is Lutheran (Protestant), especially in the northern part. Unlike in other parts of Slovenia, Protestantism was preserved in Prekmurje, although Catholics hold the majority even there. Here is the Lutheran church of Murska Sobota, the capital of Prekmurje:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics Mishevy :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you :cheers:.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

This is very very amazing for such a small country. Some of those villages (the one on river bend and the other on the mountaintop) were very interesting! Keep up, please!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I will. Everyone else is of course invited to add up some pics, especially interesting ones .


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A motorway on relation Podnanos-Vipava (Primorska region). Slovenia has been successfully building motorways from the mid-70s.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Nova Gorica, on the border with Italy, actually making up an agglomeration with Italian Gorizia (Nova Gorica means New Gorizia and was built entirely after WWII because Slovenians in the region were cut off from their former regional centre, which stayed on the other side of the border, in Italy). The city has become well known as the Slovenian Las Vegas in the last 15 years. So here is a pic of its most well known modern casino, Perla:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A lovely spring day in Kras region:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Mishevy what to say?Slovenia is very beautiful obviously,fantastic..and Slovenes ,those i've met are cool people,easy going...

oh and i want to marry a Slovene giiiiirl


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^You should come and visit.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Not far from lake Cerknica:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics :drool: :master:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sv.Duh


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Pericnik waterfall


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^a really lovely view of Piran!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Almost couldn't recognize it!
I was looking for the Church tower until I found out the picture was taken from it!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Strunjan cliffs










Portorož and Piran


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Piran


Awesome, amazing places including this ^^


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Smartno


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lake Jasna.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Soriška planina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Fiesa


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Skihotel Vogel


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Smartno


I just love Goriška brda. Reminds me of Tuscany a little bit.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

dezela


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Turjak


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bled*

photo: iye












poz


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bled (2)*

photo: Iye


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks! kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Martuljek mountain group



















Wintertime










The Martuljek waterfalls

The Martuljek waterfalls are true pearls of the Slovenian Alpine region. Their easy access along the picturesque gorge makes them a popular tourist attraction. 

Underneath the rock cliffs is the source of the Martuljek stream which cascades in three stages down the 110 metre high cliff as the Upper Martuljek waterfall. The stream follows its path through a 500 metre long ravine dropping again over the 50 metres high rock face as the Lower Martuljek waterfall onto a 400 metres long but narrow Martuljek canyon carved into lime rock. 


The Martuljek mountain range 
At Gozd Martuljek, high above the valley, towers the Martuljek or **** mountain range. In 1949, this region including the Martuljek stream was proclaimed a nature park, and it was incorporated into the Triglav National Park in 1981.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> Štanjel village, Kras region (SW Slovenia, near Italian border):


hahaha glej kaj sem najdu!!Call of duty-Map Stanjel :nuts:



















kaj se pa grejo....hehe grem v partizane :lol:


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Neverjetno. 

Rogaška Slatina:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mt Sneznik
Sneznik is the highest non-Alpine peak in Slovenia, at 1796 metres.


















Castle Sneznik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*A Slovenian icon*

The kozolec (dual kozolca; pl kozolci) is a freestanding vertical drying rack found chiefly in Slovenia. They are permanent structures, primarily made of wood, upon which fodder for animals is dried. Though a practical structure, the kozolec is often artistically designed and handcrafted and is thought by Slovenes to form a distinctive form of vernacular architecture. that marks Slovene identity.

Other names for the kozolec are kazuc, stog and toplar. The former is very colloquial and is usually attached to the single, stretched form known as the enojni. The stog is commonly found in Upper Carniola and especially in the area around Studor in the Bohinj region. Toplar is the common name for the double or dvojni kozolci found in Lower Carniola. They are not unlike the stog in general form but differ architecturally.




























Toplar in Lower Carniola(Dolenjska)


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pics, but (if you don't mind my interfering) this kind of threads as the title suggests are intended to show just one place every day. This is what makes them different from any other spamfest thread with hundreds of pics that take several hours to load (provided your browser doesn't crash in the meantime).


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Konjščica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Koper


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Skicenter Kanin-15.12.2008 6m snow!!!!

Kanin is the only ski center in Slovenia where the slopes spread higher than 2000 meters. It lies above Bovec with a view over the world-renowned Soča River Valley. Kanin is a high-mountain ski area, and its skiing season lasts from December to the May 1st holiday. Because of its high altitude, this ski area is never crowded and is distinguished by its sunny location and a view that stretches from the heart of the Alps to the Adriatic Sea. Endowed with an abundance of snow in winter, it is possible to take ski tours with experienced guides to the neighbouring high Krnica Valley, and it offers a sledding trail more than nine kilometers long. A special attraction of the Kanin Ski Center is the opportunity to ski in three countries: at the Sella Nevea and Tarvisio ski resorts in Italy and at the Arnoldstein ski resort in Austria. Guests who purchase a six- or seven-day Kanin ski pass can ski for two days free at these neighbouring resorts.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Slovenia :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Can't wait until summer comes!!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mt Nanos (1313 m)
The Nanos plateau is 12 km long and 6 km wide and it has a wide variety of cycling tracks for bike enthusiasts.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Martuljek mountain group



ovo je dobro. koliko m meri naj vece brdo Slovenije?


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> ovo je dobro. koliko m meri naj vece brdo Slovenije?


Triglav 2.864 m!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Deki---KG said:


> ovo je dobro. koliko m meri naj vece brdo Slovenije?



evo toliko meri Martuljek mountain group


----------



## KIS (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures, Slovenia is beautiful!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Planica*
Planica is an alpine valley in northwestern Slovenia, extending south from the border town Rateče, not far from another well known ski resort, Kranjska Gora. Further south the valley is extended into Tamar, a popular hiking destination in the Triglav National Park.

Planica is famous for ski jumping. The first ski jumping hill was constructed before 1930 at the slope of the Ponca mountain. In 1934 Stanko Bloudek constructed a larger hill, sometimes also called the mammoth hill. The first ski jump over 100 metres was achieved here in 1936 by the Austrian Sepp Bradl. This is the biggest jumping hill in the world, sometimes called "the mother of all jumping hills".

In 1969 a new K-185 hill, Letalnica, was constructed by Lado and Janez Gorišek. Since 1986, when Matti Nykänen flew 191 metres, new world records have always been set at Planica rather than any other ski jumping hill (e.g. Kulm in Austria, Harrachov in Czech Republic, Oberstdorf in Germany or Vikersundbakken in Norway).

In 1994, Toni Nieminen of Finland was the first ski jumper in history to jump over 200 metres. The current world record stands at 239 metres, set by Bjørn Einar Romøren of Norway in 2005.

The ski jumping infrastructure is fairly outdated at the moment (ski jumpers must walk uphill for most of their way to the top of a hill). In 2001 the Bloudek's old K-120 hill collapsed and has not been reconstructed yet due to endless bureaucratic troubles. Regardless, the International Ski Federation still allows competitions at the K-185 hill and many are hopeful that Planica will mature into a modern winter sports centre. In august 2008, Slovenian government accepted plan to renovate Planica into a modern winter sports centre until 2020 (with centre to be able to host 2009 championship).


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Karavanke


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dravograd


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^:cheers:

Novo Mesto


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

some day I hope to visit Slovenia


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

town *Kamnik* (13.000 inhabitants)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^great photos of Kamnik. in the first one it looks almost surreal...


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Malečnik


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Where is Malečnik exactly?


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> ^^Where is Malečnik exactly?


Maribor!

http://www.malecnik.si/


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Crni Vrh


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful Slovenia! So green!:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zadnja Trenta


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^woooow!! :cheers:


----------



## U9-87K (Mar 30, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Velenje Castle


To je vikend oz. vrtičkarsko naselje ob jezeru.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^če je to res vrtičkarsko naselje, potem morm reč da fenomenalno zgleda!!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Velo polje and Miselj vrh(2350m)


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Soca Valley


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^This is the most beautiful part of Slovenia, IMO.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jamnik










_Flickrl_


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Portoroz









Piran, Tartini Square from the top










Piran


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^truly amazing photos... have to visit Piran when the weather improves a bit..


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Soca Valley


Now this is fableland!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^They filmed The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe here.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

The river in soca valley makes it perfect! Beautiful!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> ^^They filmed The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe here.


OMFG, i dind't know that and I sad that is like a fableland


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> OMFG, i din't now that and I sad that is like a fableland


Yep.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Vipavska dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

kanal ob soci


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^beautiful church architecture... as well as amazing surroundings!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Grad Mirna


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^You should add info to the photo at least about the location, otherwise I'm just going to ask again: where is this castle?


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> ^^You should add info to the photo at least about the location, otherwise I'm just going to ask again: where is this castle?


near trebnje (Dolenska).


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I'm happy there are still places I don't know about in Slovenia :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A fire in Dravsko-Ptujsko polje, a fertile plain south of Maribor, NE Slovenia:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Absolutely looooooooovely!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Old town centre of Slovenske Konjice (Styria region):


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kranjska Gora

A summer and winter tourist resort in northwestern Slovenia near the borders with Austria and Italy, Kranjska Gora touches Triglav National Park to the south. The imposing peaks of the Julian Alps, the vast forests stretching from Mojstrana to Rateče, and the ski areas among them attract hikers, alpinists, bicyclists, and skiers. The Kranjska Gora ski lifts have the longest history in Slovenia. They are easily reached since they are located near international highways, and because of their altitude (the lower station is at 813 meters) they offer favourable weather and snow conditions. The slopes are suitable for all levels of skiing skills. Beginners and recreational skiers will enjoy the slopes and trails in Kranjska Gora, Gozd Martuljek, and while the Podkoren trail is more demanding. The best skiers in the world compete annually on this run for the Vitranc Trophy in World Cup men’s giant slalom and slalom races. More: www.slo-skiing.net


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Kubed, a typical village in the Slovenian part of Istria:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

*Zlati grič *(Golden Hill), Štajerska, NE Slovenia


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sečoveljske soline

Saltpans of Sečovlje use to be the largest saltpans in this area. Saltpans are abandoned now and are a nature for birds. Light wind and scent of Mediterranean fascinate visitors in every season of the year. Precious about the history and salt production is available in the 'Museum of saltpans'. Coastline of Piran bay with the tourist sites is important tourist and congress centre of Slovenia. Tourist development of this area was given just from saltpans...in 19th century the wholesome of mud from saltpans was discovered and tourism started...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Krpan said:


>


Awesome pic kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Serbian Orthodox Church, Ljubljana


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Krpan said:


> Kranjska Gora
> 
> A summer and winter tourist resort in northwestern Slovenia near the borders with Austria and Italy, Kranjska Gora touches Triglav National Park to the south. The imposing peaks of the Julian Alps, the vast forests stretching from Mojstrana to Rateče, and the ski areas among them attract hikers, alpinists, bicyclists, and skiers. The Kranjska Gora ski lifts have the longest history in Slovenia. They are easily reached since they are located near international highways, and because of their altitude (the lower station is at 813 meters) they offer favourable weather and snow conditions. The slopes are suitable for all levels of skiing skills. Beginners and recreational skiers will enjoy the slopes and trails in Kranjska Gora, Gozd Martuljek, and while the Podkoren trail is more demanding. The best skiers in the world compete annually on this run for the Vitranc Trophy in World Cup men’s giant slalom and slalom races. More: www.slo-skiing.net


Nice pic Krpan. That shot is very similiar to a picture I posted in the German photo thread found on pg. 121.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Serbian Orthodox Church, Ljubljana


This church is a real pearl architecturally, although I was built in the 20th century.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Posavje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Portoroz


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hrastovlje

Hrastovlje is a small Mediterranean village which is known by the Romanic church of the Holy Trinity from the century. Interior walls of the church are completely covered with the frescoes from the 1490. Frescoes show scenes from the Old and New Testament. The most famous frescoes are "deathlike ball". Church with the surrounding fortified walls use to be also a stronghold and protection for villagers.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

E.L. SLOVENIA said:


> *Zlati grič *(Golden Hill), Štajerska, NE Slovenia


Thats awesome!! Is a golf course between vineyards??


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^it really looks like that


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Velika Planina

Velika Planina is dispersed high-altitude settlement of mostly shepherds' dwellings on a karstified mountain plateau in the Kamnik Alps in Upper Carniola region of Slovenia. It is also the name of the barren plateau itself and all the pastures on it. The highest point of the plateau is known as Gradišče and has an elevation of 1666 m (5466 ft)[2].

The mainly wooden huts and barns in the settlement have a particular architecture. They are single-room dwellings with wooden-shingle-covered oval roofs extended nearly to ground level, making the space created by the extended roof suitable for sheltering livestock[3]. There are very few permanent residents in the settlement, but in the summer months it still has a sizable population of herdsmen who bring their flocks to the highland pastures. It is one of very few shepherds' settlements of this scale preserved in Europe and attracts visitors throughout the year with facilities for skiing in the winter and hiking in the summer. A number of houses to accommodate visitors have been built nearby.[4] It is easily accessible by cable car from Kamniška Bistrica.

Prior to 1939, Slovene architect Jože Plečnik prepared plans to build a church. The church design was modeled on the unique architecture of the surrounding huts. In 1939, the shepherds and dairymaids of Velika Planina used Plečnik's designs and built The Chapel of Snow Mary. Located just above the settlement, the small church was dedicated to The Virgin Mary. In the Second World War the chapel along with 100 other wooden dwellings were burnt down. The new chapel was built in 1988 and is particularly famous for its Christmas Eve midnight mass[


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Costa said:


> Thats awesome!! Is a golf course between vineyards??


Yes it is 

http://www.zlati-gric.si/pages/intro.php

http://www.golf.zlati-gric.si/


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kranj


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^The fourth largest city in Slovenia.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kamniske planine in the morning


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kobarid, Ossuary of Italian Soldiers (Italijanska kostnica)

The largest ossuary of Italian soldiers killed during World War I in Slovenia is arranged at the Church of St. Anthony of Padua (sv. Anton Padovanski), on a slope below the sanctuary at Grič above Kobarid. An asphalt road leads to the ossuary. The road is marked by the Stations of the Cross, which begin behind the portal by the main square of Kobarid. On the ridge of the hill is a plain, and higher up stairs rise between the stone arcades, leading to individual terraces shaped into an octagon. Towards the top they narrow into a pyramid shape. On two terraces in individual sections there are niches with the posthumous remains of fallen Italian soldiers. They are sealed by slabs of green marble, engraved with the name, military rank and any medals of each individual fallen soldier.



East of the church there are four military tombstones transferred from the cemetery in Bovec. The ossuary originates from the years of the systematic Italian arrangement of military cemeteries and is the only one in Slovenia; the Italians moved all the other posthumous remains to the ossuary of Sredpolje (Redipuglia) and Oslavje. The ossuary was designed by the architect Giovanni Greppi, and the sculptures were made by the sculptor Giannino Castiglioni. The ceremonious opening on 18th September 1938 was attended by Benito Mussolini. In the ossuary lie the posthumous remains of 7760 (7014 - inscription on the left side of the parking place) soldiers (of those, 2748 unknown). The fallen were transported from military cemeteries in the Posočje area (Drežnica, Drežniške Ravne, Gabrje, Kamno, Smast, Bovec). The remains of unknown soldiers are clustered in groups of 500 and arranged under the arches on both sides under the central staircases.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Most na Soči


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Črno jezero-Pohorje










Veliki Šumik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

near kranjska gora


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

View from Lubnik Mountain


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Soča :drool:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

Soca











:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Martuljek Gorge


----------



## LoKeY (Nov 11, 2004)

Logarska Dolina










Mangart and Mangart lake










Razor and Prisank


----------



## LoKeY (Nov 11, 2004)

Drežnica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^
Lepa Slika

Ljubljana by night

Presern monument-Franciscan church and Union Hotel










Univerza










Town Square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Slovenia


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Kapela Marije snežne na Kredarici:


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW the mountains are gorgeous !


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorsko Polje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ptuj


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Posavje-Sava valley










Rajhenburg castle










Krsko


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Really beautiful mg:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^

Podsreda Castel


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Triglav National Park










Jezero na Planini


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Menina planina


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

LoKeY said:


> Logarska Dolina
> Mangart and Mangart lake


Gorgeous


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Posavje-Sava valley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics of a pretty unknown part of Slovenia!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Branik Castle


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lake Bohinj


----------



## balko (May 30, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Branik Castle


Rihemberg castle


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mt. Mangart(2.677 m)


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Celje Castle,
Celje Upper Castle and also Old Castle (Slovene Celjski grad, Celjski zgornji grad or Stari grad) is a castle in Celje, Slovenia. It is located near the banks of the river Savinja. It was founded in 1322 but has since undergone much change and since 18th century is mainly a large ruin. It represents one of the largest fortification and castle in Slovene territory. For a long time of period during the 14th and 15th century it was the seat of the Counts of Celje.


History
The oldest record of a castle dates from 1322 as "purch Cylie" and later it was mentioned as "vest Cili" (1341), "castrum Cilie" (1451), "gsloss Obercili" (1468) and similar. It is characteristic that the name "Obercili" - Upper Celje (Gornje Celje) appeared only after the extinction of the Counts of Celje. Its original name was the Castle Celje (grad Celje).


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

wow that lake is sooo pretty OMG ...but is it too cold to swim in  ?


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dponos said:


> wow that lake is sooo pretty OMG ...but is it too cold to swim in  ?



hmm!In summer you can spend the days on the shore of the lake the temperature of which can rise up to 22-24°C.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Vitovlje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Planica valley










Dom v Tamarju Mountain Hut-Planica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana-Žale Cemetry, Entrance

Zale, which is an old Slavic word for a cemetery, is the main cemetery of the city of Ljubljana. It was founded in 1906 and is still in use today. In the years 1938/40 its design was made by architect Joze Plecnik (1872-1957), who was undoubtedly the most important figure in the history of Slovene architecture.
Behind a symmetrical entry building, which is a combination of two wings joined by a peristyle, is a park with individual chapels and signs. The central alley ends with the funeral room. Beside this exceptional complex of Plecnik, the importance of the cemetery lies also in the tombs and tombstones of notable Slovenian personalities, which are works of the most important Slovenian artists. Through the cemetery runs the Pathway of Memory and Companionship, in memory of a barbed wire fence, which surrounded the city from 1942 until 1945. After the war it was developed into the 30 km track around the city with the aim to provide a green recreational facility.
The new part of the cemetery was designed in 1988 by architect Marko Music. Design for this city of the dead shows his respect for Plecnik's work and his orientation towards classical tradition of antiquity and ancient Egypt. 
Cemetery Zale is of great significance to Slovenian culture. At the same time its high artistic quality presents it also as unique among European cemeteries. 

http://www.jh-lj.si/index.php?p=6&k=1748


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

typical slovenian landscape


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^you mean typical landscape in Gorenjska and Koroška. Doesn't seem like most of Štajerska, Primorska, Bela Krajina, Dolenjska or Prekmurje to me.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> ^^you mean typical landscape in Gorenjska and Koroška. Doesn't seem like most of Štajerska, Primorska, Bela Krajina, Dolenjska or Prekmurje to me.



Yes,typical landscape in Gorenjska and Koroška.

Izola


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Predjama Castle 

Castle was first mentioned in year 1274, then named Luegg, when Aquileian patriarchs built the castle in gothic style. The castle was built under a natural rocky arch high in the stone wall to make access to it difficult. It was later annexed and re-shaped by family Luegg, also called Predjama knights. Erasmus, who was the owner of the castle in 15th century, and a renowned robber, later joined king Matthias Corvinus, for which the current Emperor ordered Gašper Ravbar to assassinate him. After a long siege of the castle, Erasmus was finally killed in 1484 by being tricked. The castle has fallen under Oberburg and Purgstall power.

In year 1567 archduke Karel leased the castle to baron Philipp von Cobenzl, who bought off the castle after 20 years. He annexed the castle as early as 1570 and built a renaissance building, pressed next to a vertical cliff under the castle. The castle remained in such form until today. Count Michael Coronini von Cronberg inherited the castle in 1810 and it was property of family Windischgrätz from 1846 until the end of World War II. After the war it was nationalized and is now used as a museum for showing the life of medieval lords.

A secret natural shaft leads out of the castle, which Erasmus ordered enlarged, and leads into Postojnska jama. This shaft allowed Erasmus to secretly supply the castle with food in the time of the siege; he also used it to continue with his robberies.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jalovec-2.645 m


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slovenian parliament* (in Ljubljana) at early morning:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Post Office Savings Bank-Ljubljana


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kamniško - Savinjske Alpe


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Waterfall Veliki Kozjak,which is 15m high near the city of Kobarid


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ribnica


----------



## walnut_ns (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics! Slovenia is a very beautiful country!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lokev


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Lokev


wow!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Pericnik waterfall


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kubed


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

KRAŠKI ROB(Crni Kal)


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Črni Kal


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Moravske Toplice-Terme 3000

First water slide with loop in the World!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those forests ^^ looks great - Slovenia its great kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Grad Dobrovo


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Pericnik waterfall and Veliki Kozjak waterfall are amazing. 

Slovenia has really priceless and beautiful nature. Lovely views!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^



Boka 
is the most powerfull and the highest waterfall in Slovenia. Height of the two stage waterfall is 106 m + 38 m, it is 18-20 m wide and water flow is up to 100 cubic metre per second - depended of the season.




























:cheers:


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thanks!

Awesome!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Polhov Gradec


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Vrsic










View from Vrsic


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
awesome pics kay:
thanks


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jezersko


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Retje-pri Loskem Potoku


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Razor(2601m) and Prisojnik(2547m) from Kranjska Gora.










Prisojnik(2547m)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Bohinj Lake


wow very relaxing place


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Celje










The Celje hall


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Žovnek Lake


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kolpa valley


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

beauty, ¡viva Slovenia! :goodbye:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some very awesome photos here... Slovenia is awesome indeed


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lendavske Gorice


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bela krajina

White Carniola (Slovene: Bela Krajina; German: Weißkrain, Weiße Mark) is a traditional region in southeastern Slovenia on the border with Croatia. Its major towns are Metlika, Črnomelj, and Semič, and the principal river is the Kolpa, which also forms part of the border between Slovenia and Croatia. The terrain is characterised by low hills and forests with birch trees.

White Carniola is also known for its high-quality wines, such as Metliška črnina (a dark red wine), Belokranjec (a white wine) and Modra frankinja (Blaufränkisch, a red wine).


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mt.Mangart(2.677 m) and Mangartska cesta(Mangart road)highest road point in Slovenia (sign says 2100m).


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Krpan said:


> Mt.Mangart(2.677 m) and Mangartska cesta(Mangart road)highest road point in Slovenia (sign says 2100m).


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Soca


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

25 meters waterfall Virje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Martuljek


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Slovenia is a beautiful country. I missed the opportunity to visit a few years ago when I stayed in nearby Pordenone, Italy for a few days.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hvala za sliko!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Martuljek is very nice. Good photos, Slovenia is a beautiful country. Krpan thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia. *


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Slap-Savica










Bohinj Valley and Mount Vogel from Savica Falls










Savica River


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Slovenske Konjice 3


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kosuta


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Vrata valley*










Pericnik fall










Aljazev Dom


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Kosuta


very nice panorama  good job kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Bled


very nice scenery :applause:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sava River


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

*Dios mio!!*



Krpan said:


> Kosuta


:eek2:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Slovenske Konjice 3


Really nice photo @Krpan


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mirna-Dolenjska(Upper Carniola)


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

:master::master: exelent, Eslovenia is wonderful


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Spodnja Savinjska dolina


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

very nice...



Krpan said:


> Spodnja Savinjska dolina


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for all those nice pics


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Kosuta


beautiful


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

no its not!!! its super beautiful.... :cheers::cheers: 



tonight said:


> beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful updated pics of Slovenia :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Rock barrier of Veliko Spicje-2398m (Julian Alps)


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... very beautiful :applause: ...


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pictures, thx for sharing.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bavški Grintavec


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Planšarsko jezero


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah, Piran... so lovely!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

stefanguti said:


> Ah, Piran... so lovely!


Finde ich auch


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*Planšarsko jezero* is really :drool:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Krpan said:


> Finde ich auch


me too... 

I was there once... I cant wait to visit slovnenia again


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Celje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Slap Peričnik


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there smaller but more beautiful country? 
These photographs realy reflect a true essence of Alpine beauty.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Spectacular photo!!!! kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Maribor


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Maribor 2


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Loska Stena


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Krnica valley


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Poljanska dolina


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Church of the Holy Trinity in Hrastovlje* dates from the 13th century. Janez iz Kastva painted it with frescoes in 1490, some of which include letters in the Glagolithic script. The church stands behind a wall that the local population built to protect itself from Turkish attacks in the 16th century.













































_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*The Postojna cave* is the largest known cave system in Slovenia. It is known to be 20.570 meters (for public is opened about 5km) long system with great diversity of dripstones. It is also home to numerous forms of life, and in fact the largest number of cave-dwelling species have been discovered in Postojna cave itself. The largest and most famous cave animal is the "human fish" or more scientificly known as endemic olm, the largest trogloditic amphibian in the world.













































_Taken from Flickr_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very amazing the Postojna cave. Thank you Union.SLO for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^I'm glad you like it

The nature park *Sečovlje salt pans* it is one of the oldest traditional salt fields still in operation partly and partly an open air museum exhibiting how traditional salt farming was done over the centuries in the northern mediterrenean region.













































_Taken from Flickr_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photos, specially the first one, very curious. Regards.*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Interesting photos


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Eh Slovenia! Beautiful. Central Europe! Hey Mishevy, Verso congratulations for the beautiful country.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Nebotičnik* (Slovenian for "skyscraper") is a prominent high-rise located in the centre of Ljubljana, and is one of the city's most recognisable landmarks. Its thirteen storeys rise to a height of 70.35 m (231 ft). It was designed by Slovenian architect Vladimir Šubic for the Pension Institute, the building's investor. Construction began in July of 1930 and the building opened on 21 February 1933. It was, upon completion, the tallest building in the Kingdom of Yugoslavia, and the ninth-tallest high-rise in Europe. It was and would remain for some time the tallest residential building in Europe.





































A monumental spiral staircase rises up from the ground floor and leads all the way to the tenth floor:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like this building. Regards.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^ I adore that highrise:eat:

*Blejski Vintgar* is a 1.6 km gorge located near the settlement of Zgornje Gorje, four kilometers northwest of Bled. Carved by the river Radovna, the sheer canyon walls are between 50-100 m high, with the total slope measuring about 250 m. The stream has created many erosive features such as pools and rapids, and terminates in a picturesque 13-m waterfall known as Šum.





































Waterfall Šum (means Susurration):


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Very scenic gorge, especially with the waterfalls.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, those are awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Mokrice Castle* stands on slightly elevated ground on the hillsides of Gorjanci where they descend into the valley of the Sava near the town of Jesenice. The castle was first mentioned in 1444. The nucleus of the castle was a medieval tower-like court. In the 16th century it was thoroughly rebuilt and extended with four different peripheral wings. These surround the inner arcaded courtyard, which has an irregularly shaped floor plan. The entirety is outwardly protected with protruding Renaissance towers. In the yard a stone well with a crown made of cast iron and the statues of the Four Seasons is preserved. 













































From Flickr


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

Amazing pictures! Keep up the good work, Union! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Blejski Vintgar is indeed very cool and unique and very nice Mokrice Castle. Regards.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Tnx

*Škrlatica* is a mountain in Slovenian Julian Alps. Its summit is at 2,740 m above sea level, and it is the second highest peak in Slovenia (after Triglav) and third highest in Julian Alps. The mountain Škrlatica _(means Scarlet mountain)_ has been named after its apparently purple-colored rock walls seen in the morning and evening sunlight.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome shot, would have been a good one to post in the Mountain(s) thread.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Amazing set of photos. Sometimes it's hard to believe we have so much diversity in such a small territory.


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Bled Castle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Slovenia once again :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jamnik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Trnovski gozd -Otlica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Skofja Loka


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Portoroz










Grad Žužemberk


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

SENUŠE


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Brezje


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plenty of reasons to put Slovenia on my wish list!

Great places!


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive been to slovenia, a truly lovely place:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This castle looks really nice, amazing:


>


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

Žužemberk Castle is one of the most picturesque in Slovenia. Its history goes back to the 13th century, and its defenses were reinforced with seven huge round towers in the 16th century. From 1538 until World War II, it was owned by the noble Auersperg family from Turjak. During the war, the castle was heavily bombarded, but restorations began in the 1960’s and the castle now hosts cultural and tourist events in the summer. 

Old picture from the 1900's ...










World War II bombarded


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ragov log - reka Krka - Novo mesto


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Savinjska dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Donačka gora










Trojan




























Gorenjska










Celje





















www.rtvslo.si


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful country!!!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kamniška Bistrica










Retje



















Retje - Loški Potok










Bogenšperk




























Tabor- cerkvica sv.Lenarta


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Postcards












































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^lepe razglednice:cheers2:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kartuzija Žiče


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zadnja Trenta



















Bled


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljansko Barje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Grmecica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Karavanke 










Crno jezero 



















Jelovec an Loska Stena










Krnsko jezero 










and Snow Meter


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zajamniki


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bohinjsko jezero


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bavški Grintavec










Dolina Zadnjica










Planina Na Kraju.










Mišeljska in Veljska planina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Podnanos


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Peričnik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Secovlje Salt-pans


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ljubljana photo its very nice


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Krpan said:


> Zajamniki


Sorry, this is Prtovč (1008 m, pop. 21), photo taken from Ratitovec (1672 m).


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

prelepe slike! lepa slovenija


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^:cheers:

Jasna










Krkavče 










Kranj


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very fabulous...


----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)

Slovenia is super beautiful! I wanna live there!!


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

I like this country so much! Its the green Lung of Europe. Fanastic nature!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ronald34 said:


> I like this country so much! Its the green Lung of Europe. Fanastic nature!


was grünes für dich...

Sava Bohinjka



















Idrijca










:cheers:


----------



## ardi72 (Jun 7, 2009)

regjeex said:


> Indeed!


:cheers: beautifull natyre nice one


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Krpan said:


> was grünes für dich...
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


LOL :lol:

habt ihr auch was grünes für mich in Slowenien? ich glaube eher weniger das Klima ist noch ganz so heiss wie bei uns in Serbien zum anbauen oder? 

pozdrav


----------



## ardi72 (Jun 7, 2009)

hej u fucking serbian bitch dont mees whith other people u fuckin ****, u serbian are fucking gipsy and u have to go back where u fucking coming from bitch ,and kosovo is ALBANIAN OK,and u can suck albanians cokcs.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Deki---KG said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> habt ihr auch was grünes für mich in Slowenien? ich glaube eher weniger das Klima ist noch ganz so heiss wie bei uns in Serbien zum anbauen oder?
> 
> pozdrav



:lol:


Orehovec



















:cheers:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Danke Krpan,

einfach toll!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Ronald34 said:


> Danke Krpan,
> 
> einfach toll!


stop fighting and keep posting.... both are really nice and great countries


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

which fighting???


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Pericnik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Planšarsko jezero


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Goriska Brda


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Velika korita-Soča


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Škofja Loka


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bela(White) Ljubljana


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

ardi72 said:


> hej u fucking serbian bitch dont mees whith other people u fuckin ****, u serbian are fucking gipsy and u have to go back where u fucking coming from bitch ,and kosovo is ALBANIAN OK,and u can suck albanians cokcs.


Even if I do not agree completely with something, I respect the articulate opinion.
As this one.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, yes... Skofja Loka pic is fantastic.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Maribor


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Planina pri jezeru


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

:banana:Krpan!

Wonderful thx you very much


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mt-Vogel,Ski-Hotel and Lake Bohinj


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Secovlje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jeruzalem


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dvojno jezero


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lepena dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mangart


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Secovlje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jerebica










Mangrtsko sedlo


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bovec










Soca


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Grad Pišece










Grad Negova


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zelenci


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Preserje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Soca


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Boka


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ptuj










Bohinjsko Jeszero










Krn


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled Castle


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bizeljsko


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sv. Peter


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Cerkno


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice one brate


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

Slovenija, od kod lepote tvoje! :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

_VeNeT_ said:


> Slovenija, od kod lepote tvoje! :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Brežice


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Beautifull,Slovenia is one of my favorite ex yu countries:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Serbia & Slovenia have the most beautiful landscapes of ex YU :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sevnica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Krpan said:


> :cheers:



Ekstra slike kao i sve ostale:cheers:


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> Serbia & Slovenia have the most beautiful landscapes of ex YU :cheers:


I agree with this statement:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Arboretum Volcji Potok


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

*nice*

small but very enchanting country --- in some pics it looks like a heaven on Earth --- greetings from Poland :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

thanks



















Kolpa


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bohinjsko Jezero


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dolina Soce


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bizeljsko










Škofja Loka


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola










Medvode










Goče










Gozd Martuljek


----------



## Superanouar (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Krpan for giving us the opportunity to discover your amazing country. You're certainly the best ambassador of Slovenia


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Superanouar said:


> Thanks Krpan for giving us the opportunity to discover your amazing country. You're certainly the best ambassador of Slovenia


Thanks!!!

Ljubljana










Šmartno pri Litiji




















Maribor


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pictures.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!
This country is amazing,very nice:drool:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Jerebikovec










Drežnica










Slovenske Konjice


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Pericnik










Mojstrana from Dovje










Kočevje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ratitovec


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

I like slovenia  Especially because of its economic strengh and in general because of the good condition of the country. The best eastern european country by far, imo  Great nature too btw


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Amazing scenery; I'm very impressed.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Rogaška Slatina










Trenta










Bohinj


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the greatest sunsets ever


Krpan said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kranjska Gora










Kolpa










Velika planina


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow !!!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola










Goriška Brda










Bled



















Bohinj



















Pericnik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Logarska dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Cerknica










Podolševa










Log pod Mangartom










Izola


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

my worst mistake was not exploring Slovenia more the last time I visited, next time.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Raduha










Celje










Dravograd


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Maribor


----------



## Dejan_SLO (Jan 17, 2008)

My pictures from Ljubljana

Tivoli open Galery a few days ago


















Video from Tivoli Galery


----------



## Dejan_SLO (Jan 17, 2008)

December in Ljubljana ... 











Thanks to all Slovenian forumers especially Mishevy, Krpan and others for such nice pictures in thread :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

Hvala

Dolina Vrata


----------



## Dejan_SLO (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ Krpan, Where do you find such nice pictures?


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

simple: anywhere you turn in Slovenia you can find nice pictures


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Logarska dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ptuj


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Julian Alps from Petehovac above Delnica in Gorski Kotar, Croatia*

^^Congratulations on the excellent photos. kay:










Krpan, can you identify these peaks? Map view size to go somewhere in the direction of Triglav.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kamnik Alps from Petehovac above Delnica in Gorski Kotar, Croatia*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

MountMan said:


> ^^Congratulations on the excellent photos. kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome photos. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sv. Miklavža


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Triglav


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Sneznik Castle


----------



## kraji (Jul 18, 2009)

Castle Mokrice


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice castles. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bohinj










Bled


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

kako su mocne ove zadnje slike :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Spectacular photos of Bled and Bohinj.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressives indeed, thank you for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kranjska Gora


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Črni vrh










Koper


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Tamar











Ljubljana


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Slovenija je biser Evrope! :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sečovlje










Savica










Jagodje nad Izolo










Dolina Planica



















Predel


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning photos. Cheers!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Rečica ob Savinji










Koper










Crni Kal










Izola










Kostrivnica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Spectacular pictures. kay:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Mokrice










Bohinjska dolina










Mangart










pod Mangartom


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Cerklje na Gorenjskem










Cerklje na Gorenjskem II











Slovenska Istra










Koper


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Piran










Šmarje


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kamen


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

strmec


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Krpan said:


> Kamen


:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ptuj










Loška dolina










Vipava


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Bled










Sv.Duh


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice night pic of Bled!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the photo at night of Bled. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dolina Triglavskih jezer


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Samostan Žiče


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Soca










Javorje 










@SummitPost.org-Pogachnik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Škocjan


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorenjska


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ops


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Spodnja savinjska dolina


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Prekmurje


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Something fresh from Ljubljana,


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana










Ljubno


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Prekmurje - Ledavsko jezero?


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ ne,samo Ribnik

Pokljuka


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Špik&co


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

great pics - amazing country with beautiful nature.

lep pozdrav,

Ronald


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Gozd Martuljek










Ljubljanica - Barje


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely nice Gozd Martuljek. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Tunjice










Snežnik


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Krpan said:


> Škofja Loka


:master:



Krpan said:


> Bela(White) Ljubljana


When was Ljubljanica frozen??? I don't remember it frozen in 27 years of my life!


----------



## Gyorgy (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ :lol: never... imagine this:










It's all on:

http://www.3delavnica.com/razstava/index.php?id=12


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ah, cool, but I didn't expect it in this thread.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana










Izola


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sevnica


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zelenci


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Triglav NP


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zeleniške špice










Skuta - greben Straže










Ojstrica










Triglav - from Mojstrana


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

piran










Sneznik


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kranjska Gora


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Izola










Piran


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the pic of Izola at night very much and Tunjice is beautiful. The photo of Piran is awesome. Regards.*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Brda


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Vipavski Križ


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Sv. Marjeta


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^Nice sunset photo.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kamnik


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Gewerkenegg castle in Idrija



























_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Idrija - The main square


















_From Flickr_


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

the castle is wonderful Id like to be a king in Slovenisa HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantastic! The main square of Idrija it's a compliment to the eyes :cheers:.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Planšarsko jezero


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Vipava river









_From Flickr_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Gewerkenegg Castle is beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

The tallest chimney in Europe - Trbovlje chimney (360m tall)









_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Vranja jama


















_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Hayracks - Kozolci (Cerkniško polje)



























_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Hayracks


















_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_From Flickr_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_From Flickr_


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The scenery shown is of an incredible beauty, so is the town above.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Julian Alps/ Triglav national park



Spectaculair 1350 meter/ 4450 feet drop (Kobarid)


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ljubljana










martuljški slap 










Jasna










Mojstrovka










Piran


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, the Trbovlje chimney is impressive. Regards.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Podkoren and his environment are absolutely gorgeous. Regards.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

These last two shots are unreal! :uh: Actually, _all_ of the photos here on this thread are fantastic! Slovenia is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice and beautiful view, I like it. Regards.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly images!!! Regards.*


----------



## MarkEngland (Oct 13, 2010)

*Thanks Krpan for posting these fantastic pictures of Slovenia. I have gone through all of the pages. I will try and get to Slovenia next spring, it looks like a beautiful country*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely amazing photos. Incredibly beautiful scenes.. quite thought provoking actually.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spectacular and relax pics indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photos but they should be properly sourced!


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome places!!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Slovenia looks spectacular as always!! :applause:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

All uncredited pictures have been deleted. Properly credit or your account will be suspended.


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

One fresh photo from Bled,


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Piran*








photo: _*Adam Brzoza* (www.adam-brzoza.com)_


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

My pictures taken with mobile phone

*Pohorje*






*Logarska valley*




*Bohinj lake*




*Brežice*


*Kamniško-Savinjske Alpe*




*River Savica*


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Stunning vistas!!!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Ljubljana*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Rogla*



















Photos by me


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful Slovenija :cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Velika planina*




by Boris Vrabec


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koper*


by ddokosic


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Soča*


by T.Jeseničnik


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

indeed! makes me want to swim..


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ljubljana


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Zajamniki


Triglav

by T.Jeseničnik


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Gorenjska/Upper Carniola

by Blaž Ocvirk


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Kranj

by Blaž Ocvirk


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

[/url]
by resuRRection (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by tomo b (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Jamnik


by Jony2 (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Mozirje


by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bohinj


by FRANCI1975 (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Viaduct Črni Kal


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Zelenci


by umix (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Faculty of Agriculture Maribor


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Kranj


by tomaz1973 (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ljubljana


by Jang (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by niroda (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bohinj*









by *lubow*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Flyfishing Soča


by Lustrik (http://www.lustrik.com/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Škrbina


by francimedo (http://www.pictureslovenia.com/si/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ponče


by Karmen Smolnikar (http://www.flickr.com/photos/karmen_smolnikar/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bistrica valley


by Damijan P (http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosenak/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Mangart's road 


by Damijan P (http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosenak/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Mangart's saddle


by Damijan P (http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosenak/)


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

Great pictures. Keep up the good work. :cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Portorož


by 3glav (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ljubljanica river


by ynos (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bohinj valley


by keX (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Velika planina


by A.Frelih (http://www.pictureslovenia.com/si/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Koper


by Volker Haberlandt (http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlandt/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Soča


by jonca (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## tauru5 (Oct 2, 2007)

stunning and spectacular pictures!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ožbolt near Škofja Loka


by peter++ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmalovrh/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

St Ožbolt


by peter++ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmalovrh/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Piran


by vandrovec (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Waterfall Kozjak


by Robert (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bled 


by 3glav (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ermanovec


by peter++ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmalovrh/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Laz pasture


by Damijan P (http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosenak/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Pokljuka


by alexus (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Goriška Brda


by es-art (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^dramatic :uh:


*Vipava*









by *delozei*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

And _*Nova Gorica*_ by me

>>>>>


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Triglav


by alexus (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by borko (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Zelenica


by Damijan P (http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosenak/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bohinj


by borko (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Breathtaking landscapes....the towns look clean and cozy :cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ljubno


by borko (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

beautiful pics....


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Velenje Castle


by fstrat (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Plesnik


by borko (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Capercallie


by Jony2 (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ljubljana


by hieng (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Dornava mansion*_









by *JumpinJack*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Pyramid Hill*_, above Maribor









by *JumpinJack*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Črni Kal


by cokla (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

St Tomaž


by Jony2 (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Vintgar gorge* by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Solkan bridge


by es-art (http://www.e-fotografija.com/galerija/)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic, especially with the Solkan bridge.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Ljubljana*_









by *mariotomic.com*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Dolenjska*









by *marjanam*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Sava Bohinjka river*









by *mark_rutley*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Zelenci*_









by *duncanandison*









by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Brezje


by A.Frelih (http://www.pictureslovenia.com/si/)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Planina*









by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Portorož* - Kempinski Palace Hotel









by *Digital Martin*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana*









by *Digital Martin*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Luče*_


by JumpinJack


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Ljubljana dragon*_


by Lucio Jose Martinez Gonzalez


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Kranjska Gora*_


by Lucio Jose Martinez Gonzalez


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Ljubljana*_


by Pamax


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Kras*_


by es-art


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by borko


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Puh bridge*_


by goVo


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Grmečica*


by 3glav


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Šumik waterfall*_


by boštjan85


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica intermittent lake*









by *Lovro67*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

by *happy.apple*









by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Drava river * at Maribor









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor*, City park









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Koroška*_









by *sedge59*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Planina field*









by *Karmen Smolnikar*









by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Photo named "Slovenian dream". _*Rakov Škocjan*_, Rak river









by *bleedmark*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Piran*









by *Turistično združenje Portorož*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Fireworks in *Portorož* 









by *Turistično združenje Portorož*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Tartini square Piran*


by Turistično združenje Portorož's


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Salt harvest, Secovlje*


by Turistično združenje Portorož


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Postojna Cave*_


by Turistično združenje Portorož


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Predjama Castle*


by laurentlouis46


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Piran*_


by laurentlouis46


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Piran*_


by laurentlouis46


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Goriška Brda*


by laurentlouis46


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Izola*_


by peter++


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Pohorje-Resnik*_


by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Pohorje-Resnik*


by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Ptuj*_


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Arboretum Volcji Potok*_


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bogojina church*


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Jeruzalem wine region*_


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Jeruzalem wine region*


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Jeruzalem wine region*


by Adriatic2Alps


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Waterfall Šum*


by Pamax-photo


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Julian Alps*_


by BO


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Julian Alps*


by andigo


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectacular! :applause:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bled Castle*


by Shelley & Dave


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kranjska Gora*


by Shelley & Dave


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koroška*


by sedge59


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koroška*


by sedge59


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koroška*


by sedge59


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Maribor*_









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Izola*









by *Ciucciapunti*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Izola*, Honeycomb Apartments (2004-06)









source.









source.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Strunjan peninsula* - the Moon Bay









by *peter++*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Olimije Castle*


by laurentlouis46


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kozjak waterfalls* 









by *stefano zerauschek*









by *Papide*


----------



## photovoyager (Jan 8, 2011)

Great thread, Slovenia must be one of the most underrated countries in Europe. Not very 'urban' but simply beautiful.
I had the pleasure to visit Bled, Ljubljana and Piran in 2009. Wonderful. Looking forward to going there again some day.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^You're warmly welcome:cheers2:


Brrrr, *Peričnik waterfall* 









by *stefano zerauschek*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

^^ that rock/waterfall looks awesome for climbing
lovely nature!


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Some more of the frozen beauty:









by *Erik Meylemans*









by *Erik Meylemans*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Soča river*









by *Erik Meylemans*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Jamnik* - Church of St. Primus and Felicia









by *Erik Meylemans*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Savica waterfall*









by *ViaggiAnt*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slovenian Karst*









by *stefano zerauschek*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Slovenian Karst - *Snežnik*









by *stefano zerauschek*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Logar valley*









by *laurentlouis46*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Slovenian Karst









by *stefano zerauschek*









by *stefano zerauschek*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koper*


by *drfreeman48*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Koper - _*Praetorian palace*/City hall_









by *Giancarlo Marini*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Jezersko*_


by *peter++*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Snežnik forest*


by *peter++*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Velika planina*_


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Barje*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Martuljek*_


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bled castle*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Lake Jasna*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Waterfall Pericnik*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - Lent









by *Sareni*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Maribor*-Student bridge


by *Sareni*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Maribor*


by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - City park









by *Sareni*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Maribor*


by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - Main Square









by *fede_gen88*


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW after looking this pictures I decided that I really have to visit Slovenia, and soon! this is wonderfull! keep going! I'm very impressed of Slovenians beauty!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bled*-island


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Castle Kamen*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Waterfall Šumik*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Žagarjev mill*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Zelenci*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bohinj lake*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Waterfall Savica*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Ljubljana*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Ljubljana*


by *Roman Sever*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Rogla*


by *Unitur - Hotels & Resorts*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana*









by *Nickster 2000*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Triglav National Park*_ - Koča na Planini pri Jezeru (1453m)









by *Bobulix*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bohinj lakeside*, view from Vogel









by *ufoncz*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Veliki Javornik*









by *fotosiba*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Triglav*









by *fotosiba*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kalški greben*, cloud sea









by *Bozo Tic*









by *Bozo Tic*









by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Klemenšek*-farm


by *peter++*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Klemenšek*


by *peter++*


----------



## AljosaMb (Jan 11, 2009)

_*Maribor*_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

More from _*Maribor*_, some old spooky street









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - the long promenade of Main bus station









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor*, Drava river and the "Dravska vila" tourist boat









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*MARIBOR - Lent festival*









by *Sareni*









by *Sareni*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Laško*









by *Andrey Andreev*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bled*









by *Atilla2008*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slivnica castle* (Slivnica pri Mariboru)









by *Miha Babnik*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slivnica castle* (Slivnica pri Mariboru)









by *JumpinJack*


----------



## wiras (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures: beautiful, lively, colorfully.
I often buy essays, because it saves my time. Wow, it's possible to get the finished essay, without making any effort to it.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kranjska gora*









by *franzliv*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kranjska gora*









by *dougalanuk*









by *dougalanuk*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Selca*









by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Škocjan caves*


by *ajo2106*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kugla*









by *boštjan85*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Reka river*









by *ratluk*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Sava river*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bled*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Pokljuka*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Pokljuka*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Pokljuka*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Pokljuka*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Gorenjska*-Upper Carniola









by* westok*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

kozorog said:


> *Pokljuka*


I love when the roads are nice like this one! Good weather is needed though. And no salt.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Ljubljana*









by *anzonz*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^kay:

*Radovna river*









by *Aleš Zdešar-fotogaja*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Ptuj*









by *scorpio*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kozorog said:


> *Škocjan caves*
> 
> 
> by *ajo2106*



Wow, spectacular....kay:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I love Slovenian villages in Alps. They look so much Austrian. I think I mentioned it on a SSC, but there are just a few countries where I can imagine to live - Slovakia, Czech republic, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia.

I know it is all the time the same here - Alps and the sea, but I love this  -


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I think heaven must look like Slovenia :bow:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^kay:

*Valburga*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Špik*









by *Aleš Zdešar-fotogaja*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*









by *Ana pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Vintgar*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Vintgar*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Vintgar*









by *Ana Pogačar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kamnik*









by *boštjan85*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Mali grad*(small castle) in Kamnik


by *Lovro Podobnik*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

* Kamnik*


by *ddsafer*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kamnik*


by *ddsafer*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kamnik*


by *ddsafer*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kamnik*


by *Alessandra47*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kamnik*


by *laurentlouis46*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Peričnik waterfall*









by *boštjan85*


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice photos.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^kay:

*Most na Soči*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bohinj lake*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bohinj lake*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I miss pictures of Slovenia!

*Dovje*










_by Igor Staník_


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

again nice photos.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Celje castle*









by *Lucio José Martínez González*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Čepa gorges*









by *romansever*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Alps*: Fire in the Sky!!









by *Marko Zoranovic*









by *Marko Zoranovic*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Velika planina*









by *Jaka Ješe*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Velika planina*









by *Jaka Ješe*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Velika planina*








by *Jaka Ješe*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ i like this village:cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Gradišče*









by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Koroška*









by *sedge59*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica lake*









by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana* by me


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo of Ljubljana!!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

:master:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks 

*Ljubljana*









by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Union.SLO said:


> Thanks


Really impresive. Zoom made Alps like they were 10 from city centre and also bigger than ever. kay:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kranj*



by *Erik Meyleman*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Novo mesto*


by *sasa.mutic*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*


by *balazs_stanicz_sielj3000meteren*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Tunjice*-St.Ana_









by *se-matjaz*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Vipava*









by *nijaju*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Log * near Vipava









by *marjanp*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kranjska gora*









by *Martin Brus*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerje* - _Memorial to the Defenders of Slovenian Soil_; this monument is dedicated to those fallen defending and protecting the land of Slovenia during WWI, WWII and the 10-day War of Independence (1991).


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kamniško sedlo*


by *IgorK54*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning vista from *Šmihel nad Mozirjem*


by *IgorK54*


by *IgorK54*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Union, please use the BBcode instead.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> Union, please use the BBcode instead.


Oh I'm sorry, I've corrected it.:cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Soča river*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just love the soca river,that color is simply awesome.I think i remember walking on that bridge 2 or 3 years ago.I hope my scanner runns soon and i can post a few pictures,we also were at the source of the soca river but unfortunately made only recordings no pictures


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vineyards *Biljenski griči*. View from Cirje


by *aviana2*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

The field of *Miren*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor*


by *ZIGI2009*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Golica*









by *Vid Pogačnik*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Poden valley*









by *Vid Pogačnik*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I am so sad now when I think how many times I have just travelled via Slovania. Just one beautilfe Slavic country. That's just fair enough. :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica lake*


by *lampelina*


by *lampelina*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica lake* in dry season


by *lampelina*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica lake* in dry season


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Celje castle*


by *IggyPhoto*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Celje* - Railway station


by *alamond*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Waterfall of *Bistrica* stream _(Bohinjska Bistrica)_


by *IggyPhoto*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Velika Planina*


by *IggyPhoto*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*River Radovna*


by *Nighthawking*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Soča river*


by* robby92*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

* Bled *


by *Atilla2008*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

View from *Nebesa*




by *Greta Hughson*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Idrija* center of town


by *SLO-D300*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Idrija*- Gewerkenegg Castle


by *SLO-D300*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

kozorog said:


> View from *Nebesa*


This valley is just amazing! Second picture looks like from Avatar. :nuts:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^That's what the name stands for (Nebesa means Heaven) 


*Ljubljana Old town*, view from the Nebotičnik's terrace.

>>>









by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*St. George Cathedral*-Piran


by *Thomas Roland*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Stara Fuzina*


by *Thomas Roland*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ If the most of Slovene (I acutally don't have a clue how to pronouce this ) looks like this I definitely love it! 



Union.SLO said:


> ^^That's what the name stands for (Nebesa means Heaven)


Yeah I know (Nebesá), it looks like heaven. :yes:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Minorite Monastery of St. Francis*-Piran


by *Thomas Roland*


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

It's curious, it's clear (for historic reasons obviously) how "Vienese" the urban architecture looks.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Larmey said:


> It's curious, it's clear (for historic reasons obviously) how "Vienese" the urban architecture looks.


Little Austria, isn't it?


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Miren*-Nova Gorica_


by *aviana2*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Izola*-Veliki trg


by *sim demir*


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Great country! Awesome pics! :banana:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^kay:

*Piran *Town Square


by *Pétursey*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Larmey said:


> It's curious, it's clear (for historic reasons obviously) how "Vienese" the urban architecture looks.


Legacy of the Austro-hungarian times:yes: In 19th century most of the important buildings in towns of ex Carniola and Styria were commissioned to the austrian architects (mostly from Vienna and Graz), and there was also prescribed a standard construction for public buildings in some period; that's why you can come across such typical historic architecture all over former A-E/A-H.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Daffodils under *Mala Golica*_




by *Damijan P.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*St. Jakob above Medvode*


by *semperidem 2007*


by *semperidem 2007*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

View on *Polhograjska Grmada* from St. Jakob


by *semperidem 2007*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*St. Ana above Podpeč*


by *semperidem 2007*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

View on *Ljubljana Marshes* and *Ljubljana* from St. Ana


by *semperidem 2007*


by *semperidem 2007*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Union.SLO said:


> View on *Ljubljana Marshes* and *Ljubljana* from St. Ana
> 
> 
> by *semperidem 2007*
> ...


beautiful...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Predjama castle*

I took this picture just a few hours ago, I absolutely love Slovenia. :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seem_on/5897239455/
Predjama by seem_on, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Aww, that's nice to hear.  Did you visit nearby Postojna caves too?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Union.SLO said:


> ^^Aww, that's nice to hear.  Did you visit nearby Postojna caves too?


No, we didn't have a time to go there because we needed to get to Bratislava at 12 so we even woke up earlier to go to Predjama. Actually, I would prefer to see the castle from the inside, caves just look kind of same to me .

Anyway, I really fell in love with this fantastic country :cheers: and I will share all my experiences and some pictures in "Slovenia or Slovakia" thread. I also visited old towns of Koper and Piran and drove through the Portorož and Lucija and some other villages.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Boat on the Bled


Tree at Lake Bohinj


The Streets of Ljubljana 


Bridge over Lake Bohinj


The Harbour of Piran


Sunset on Lake Bohinj


Flowers in the Wild 


Dawn Approaches


Looking down on Creation


The Heart of Piran


Julian Alps


Marina Sunset


Misty Lake


by Aubrey Stoll


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Drežnica village












*by Betta27*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Zbilje lake*

by Karmen Smolnikar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kriz *

by Karmen Smolnikar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Sv. Duh Church
*
by adesignstudio


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Vogel*

by Hvala Iztok


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Canyoning – Grmečica*
































































by matjaž corel


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Spodnje Ravne*









by Jaka Ješe


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Velika Raduha*









by Jaka Ješe


----------



## jennaentrust (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful picture! I love Europe!


----------



## jennaentrust (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing shots! Truly captures the beauty of nature!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenske Konjice*









by Zlati-grič


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana*, Congress square









by me


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Logarska valley*


by *IgorK54*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Solčava*


by *IgorK54*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Piran*, Tartini square


by P•A•U•L | Photography


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Somewhere in *Koroška*









by *sedge59*









by *sedge59*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica lake*









Morning mist by *sedge59*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Union.SLO said:


> *Logarska valley*
> 
> 
> by *IgorK54*





Union.SLO said:


> *Solčava*
> 
> 
> by *IgorK54*




Love these shots.....what a beautiful landscape, thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Church of St. Ana in *Tunjice*

















by me


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Another shot from *Tunjice*









Source; KRAJI - Slovenia


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Zelenci*-_spring of river Sava_









By-3glav


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Another beauty...:cheers1:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Piran*


by *Gasper Loborec*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor*, Lent from Stari most (the Old bridge)

>>>








by me


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Runis of *Hošperk castle*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bovec*


by-rivigan


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Bovec*


by-Damijan P


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Uskovnica*









by-Slovenia Explorer


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Solčava*


by peter++


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

slovenia is a so amazing country, beautiful


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^kay:



_*Volče - Tolmin panorama*_








by Bojan Marušič


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koper*


by ghsinatl


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_World heritage site the *Škocjan Caves*_


by-Ben


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Škocjan* village on top of it's sinkhole_


by-Ben


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Each stair the Reka river steps deeper into the Škocjan Caves


by-Ben


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*


by Gasper Loborec


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Trojane*_








by Karmen Smolnikar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran *-narrow street






by peter++


----------



## kkatrinakaif830 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Nice picture for arrachment in *Slovenia city
*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Castle Tustanj*


by-Karmen Smolnikar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Kobarid*









by Bojan Marušič


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Looking toward Kriški podi from Prehodavci_


by Damijan P


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Škofja Loka*












by- Slybacon


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Ljubljana*_-Sleeping Town


by-Union*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Kranjska Gora*_










by-Slybacon


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*


by-aljazvidmar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Brežice*








bv-BockoPix


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*





by-peter++


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Snežnik Castle*


by-matt.koerner1


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Mozirje*_


















by-Desmond Bartholomeusz


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Ribčev Laz*_


by-matt.koerner1


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Arboretum*-Volčji Potok near Kamnik


by-aljazvidmar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Lake Bohinj *:naughty:


by-John & Tina Reid


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Daybreak over *Kamnik-Savinja Alps*_


by-Milos Kondic


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenske konjice*


by-aljazvidmar


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Kako je dobra ova Slovenija!!! 

Pozdrav braća Slovenci :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Hvala ti, pozdrav v Črno goro/Srbijo. 

Orthodox church in *Ljubljana*









by me


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Church of St. Francis in *Ljubljana*, designed by Jože Plečnik









by me


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

kozorog said:


> *Kobarid*
> 
> http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0909/p4b-605994.jpg
> by Bojan Marušič


that's Tolmin.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^Ups, yes this is gorgeous Tolmin:cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Vošca*_









by-francimedved


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Skuta*









by-Martin Brus


----------



## mmato (Aug 29, 2008)

*Krn Lake* from Krn (2245m) (26.9.2011)











http://www.slovenia.info/?naravni_parki=6049&lng=2
http://www.hribi.net/gora/krnsko_jezero/1/163


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I just really need to revive the greatest thread in this section. 

*Pekerska Gorca*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sareni/5115105206/
Pekerska Gorca by Sareni, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics of Slovenia....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana* by me

Town Square

by Union*

Prešeren Square

by Union*


by Union*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Lake Most na Soči_









by- Tomazkenda


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Castle Predel_









by-dejanz


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Špik 2472 m_









by-★Jaro★Krivosija★


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Podkoren_









by-Yury Ushakov


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Podkoren looks very nice and calm.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Union.SLO said:


> Goriška Brda - *Šmartno v Brdih*


This looks just fantastic! Like somewhere in Italy.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Slovenska Toskana 


Another view of *Šmartno*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Goriška Brda 









source.









source.









source.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

by *brix* on *e-Fotografija*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Strunjan bay*_


















by-silmar01


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Road in *Strunjan*_









by-p4t4r


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Peričnik waterfall*_




































by-Aleš Zdešar


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*St. Volbenk*_









by-silmar01


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

New season of magnificent photos of _*Cerknica intermittent lake*_ :drool:


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


by happy.apple


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*

:cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Koper*_






by- B℮n


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Mali Draški vrh_



























by-Aleš Zdešar


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bled* at dawn


by *TheFella*


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Incredible pictures. Slovenia is beautiful. Thanks for this.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^Glade you like it.


*Cerknica intermittent lake*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica intermittent lake*


by *happy.apple*


by happy.apple


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bled*


by *dusan.smolnikar*


by *dusan.smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Zgornje Gorče*


by *B℮n*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Saint Nicholas Cathedral of Ljubljana*


by-B℮n


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Hop plantation in Savinja valley*


by-B℮n


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Lake Velenje*




by-B℮n


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - along with Portuguese Guimarães bears the title of European capital of culture 2012 :cheers:


by *nessa.gnatoush*


by *nessa.gnatoush*


by *nessa.gnatoush*


by *nessa.gnatoush*


by *nessa.gnatoush*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor* - town castle


by *nessa.gnatoush*

Concerts in European capital of culture 2012


by *sasa huzjak*


by *sasa huzjak*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Trenta - *Soča river*


by *clickonthewildside.com*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_Frozen *Peričnik waterfall*_


by *clickonthewildside.com*


by *clickonthewildside.com*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Union.SLO said:


> Trenta - *Soča river*
> 
> 
> by *clickonthewildside.com*


love this shot, what a beauty....:cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

More of *Soča* 


by *aviana2*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Another amazing photograph of *Soča river* :cheers:


by *aviana2*


----------



## estebQ (May 23, 2011)

^^ nice


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Triglavski dom na Kredarici* (2515m)


by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Selška valley*


by *Bozo Tic*


by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ratitovec*, view towards Triglav


by *Bozo Tic*


by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Ratitovec*_


by *Bozo Tic*


[by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

_*Livek*_


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Baška grapa*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Gorgeous morning vista from *Vogel*


by *schmidtjanos*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*St. Primus and Felician church* in *Jamnik* taken by me this Saturday. 

Kamnik Alps in background, the highest peak in photo is Storžič (2132m).


by *Union**


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Socerb Castle* above Trieste gulf


by *P4dd1no*


by *P4dd1no*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Great pictures, beautifle country. Keep posting Union, I enjoy every single page of this thread.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks mate, nice to see there are still people who follow this thread. 


*Cerknica Lake*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Carnival masks - *Kurentovanje*, dancers wearing traditional Kurent/Korant outfits


by *BockoPix*


by *BockoPix*


by *BockoPix*


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*River Savica, by kozorog*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana*


by *Union**


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Solkan Bridge* over the *Soča River*


by *Union**


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Dolina Soče je predivan kraj,nadam se posjetu Soči u bližoj budučnosti. :cheers:


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

wow! such a magnificent shots! thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Šmarjetna gora


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Slovenia is breathtaking! :cheers2:


----------



## mmato (Aug 29, 2008)

*Lovrenška jezera*, Pohorje, Maribor


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Krčnik Gorge* in the Kožbanjšček Valley


by *P4dd1no*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Union.SLO said:


> *Solkan Bridge* over the *Soča River*
> 
> 
> by *Union**



wow!...


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Škofja Loka*


by *Union**


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Škofja Loka*


by *peter++*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana*


by *kesnajlop*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The _Solkan Bridge_ is absolutely beautiful. And what a setting!


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

oakwood.... said:


> Dolina Soče je predivan kraj,nadam se posjetu Soči u bližoj budučnosti. :cheers:


*Sosedi kaj sam obečal, nisam pozabil, već sam obečanje ispunil.*

Predivna Soča...










by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Slovenia...kay:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

To wake this thread up, a morning view from *Limbarska gora*:


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

2 more from the same place:


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


by *Karmen Smolnikar*


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Calvary St. Rok *Šmarje pri Jelšah*









by Me

*Šmarje pri Jelšah*









by Me


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Diners Golf Club * Smlednik*









by Me









by Me









by Me


----------



## Miloosz (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys-I'll be in Rogaska Slatina for 4-5 days-what would you recommend to visit there and in the region?
Thanks for help


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb shots....kay:


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Miloosz said:


> Hey guys-I'll be in Rogaska Slatina for 4-5 days-what would you recommend to visit there and in the region?
> Thanks for help


You probably came home already :lol: but still for the next time..look at this link below, here you will find all sort of practical informations about Rogaška Slatina and the region.  Welcome 

LINK: http://www.slovenia.info/en/Towns/A...e=predef&searchmode=30&localmode=obcina&lng=2


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Kranjska Gora*



kozorog said:


> Vir- e-fotografija, Jurkos





kozorog said:


> IMG_4207 Slovenia Ratece by Dave Curtis, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMGP2341 Slovenia Krajnska Gora by Dave Curtis, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Photoreport sLOVEnia July 2012* -

*Jezero Jasna/Lake jasna*








by- Ribiška družina Tolmin, Sloveniawalking

_ Pisnica_








by- Ribiška družina Tolmin, Sloveniawalking

_Bistrica_








by- Ribiška družina Tolmin, Sloveniawalking[/QUOTE]


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Aljažev dom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Planina Kranjska dolina*



kozorog said:


> _Planina Kranjska dolina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Bled*


June-12- 881 by csp1, on Flickr


June-12- 792 by csp1, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

_*Mangart (by kozorog)*_








Vir-Picasa, Mojca


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Kempinski Palace Hotel, Portoroz - Slovenia*
by Perry Brembie

48298202

*Bučer-Kristan route in Mali Oltar*
by Duco 

click vimeo button for HD
48723819


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_* Piran*_


Piran by pakec, on Flickr


Piran Town Square by Pétursey, on Flickr


... by Gasper Loborec, on Flickr


piran019 by nessa.gnatoush, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Piran cathedral by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Small Alley in Piran by VinayakH, on Flickr


Piran -SLOVENIA- by BERT-66-, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

* Idrija*




































_Castle Gewerkenegg‎_








_Idrijca river-flyfishing paradise_








by-pskusek


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_* Izola*_


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_* Slovenske Konjice, Zlati grič*_









by Zlati-grič


SKALCE 10 by harpers_slovenia, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

* Postojna Cave*









































































MORE PHOTOS


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maribor*


by Union*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bled ,Slovenia*


Enjoying the overwhelming beauty of Bled by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

We need more pictures here!


----------



## Alan491 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I'll try to post features that weren't that much posted, maybe a little less known.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images....:cheers2:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

What an amazingly beautiful country! Slovenia has got to be the biggest hidden jewel in all of Europe! I will definitely be watching out for this thread so please keep updating.


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Omiljeni susjedi - bili i ostali!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

You maybe didn't know, extreme sport Bass Jumping in so-called Wingsuits jumpsuits, was born in Slovenia , jumpsuits patented Slovene firm Phoenix-fly. :cheers:

Movie from Slovenia, filmed in Julian Alps


----------



## Aleksman71 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is Krško








Just before storm
















And this is Gracarjev Turn near Hrastje

























By Aleksman71


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bohinj Lake*


by *P4dd1no*


by *P4dd1no*


by *P4dd1no*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lake Bled & alps in the background*










by me


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Nice photo! 


Another one of *Bled*:


by *P4dd1no*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Vintgar Gorge*


by *P4dd1no*


by *P4dd1no*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Cerknica*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Cerknica*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Bled*_









by: e-fotografija, 3glav


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Celje castle*_


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koper*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Koper_


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Koper_


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Goriška Brda*_



kozorog said:


> Vir: Panoramio, Valter Erzetič
> 
> 
> *Goriška brda*
> ...


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Pogled s pokopališča pri Fojani*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Pokopališče pri Fojani*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------------


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Dobrovo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Medana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

kozorog said:


> *Pogled z Medane na Plešivo in Fojano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------


----------



## Slovenija144 (Mar 3, 2012)

This is awesome!! Thanks
Hvala lepa

Hello to Skyscrapercity btw, first post


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

just wow!


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Mojstrana_









Vir- slo-foto, Stefan


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Pokljuka - Mrzli Studenec_


















Vir-Panoramio, novjan01


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica Lake*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cerknica Lake*


by *happy.apple*


by *happy.apple*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Tako preljepa zemlja! Primorska je odlična! Najbolji dio Slovinje.. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, absolutely stunning! :cheers2:


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Silvester*
from cikloergometer

_Silvester is the Slovenian name for New Year's Eve.
Location- Koper in Slovenia_

57313396
For HD click vimeo button


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*i feel Slovenia*
from flying fox


57320252


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_River Kokra_








Vir-panoramio, sonja glavina


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Velika planina*_

Vir-http://markusteam.blogspot.com/2013/01/snezna-pravljica-na-veliki-planini.html#more


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Pokljuka_









Vir-Panoramio, pmedved


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Zajamniki_










_Modras_








Vir-Panoramio, malči meglič


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful landscapes..


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Pokljuka_









_Planina Zajavornik_

















Vir-PETER S FOTO


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Planina Zajavornik
_


























Vir-PETER S FOTO


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vir-PETER S FOTO


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Log pri Vipavi*


by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Krekova koča on *Ratitovec* (1644m)


by *Bozo Tic*


by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Julian Alps* with *Triglav* (2864m)


by *Bozo Tic*



by *Bozo Tic*


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Slovenia... Incredibly beautiful! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Volče_









Vir -e-fotografija, Dino


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Savica_









Vir- Panoramio,deko0516


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Vipavski križ_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Vintgar Gorge*


by *F2eliminator Travel Photography*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Vintgar Gorge*


by *silvia frigoli*


by *silvia frigoli*


by *silvia frigoli*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Kranjska Gora_











Slovenia 043 by dougalanuk, on Flickr


Slovenia 048 by dougalanuk, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Kranjska Gora 2009 - IMG_1790 by uk_dave, on Flickr


Kranjska Gora 2009 - IMG_1792 by uk_dave, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

IMGP0619 by hoteldephil, on Flickr


IMGP0618 by hoteldephil, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Kranjska Gora 2009 - IMG_1771 by uk_dave, on Flickr


Kranjska Gora 2009 - DSC00722 by uk_dave, on Flickr


Kranjska Gora 2009 - IMG_1763 by uk_dave, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Slovenia is so pretty


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Piran*


Old city walls by steelecity, on Flickr


People on the walls by steelecity, on Flickr


Odd stairs by steelecity, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Piran from wall by steelecity, on Flickr


Streets of Piran by steelecity, on Flickr


Colorful houses by steelecity, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Piran by mickiphotos, on Flickr


Piran by mickiphotos, on Flickr


Tartini Square- the most beautiful ancient port of Slovenia's coastal towns. by mickiphotos, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Kanin_


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Underwater world in Piran.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I really liked this building 


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bohinj*


by *Aljaž Vidmar | ADesign Studio*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^

:drool:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Izola*


Izola. Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Izola. Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Izola. Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piran from distance*


Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Ljubljana 1.3.2013


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Ljubljana 3.3.2013


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@soncen: Please credit those photos you posted, or there will be gone (deleted)!


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^I believe the photos were taken by him, Christos.


*Vipavski križ*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bohinj*


by *Aljaž Vidmar | ADesign Studio*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ljubljana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana Marshes*


by *aviana2*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Goriška Brda*


by *SilvyP*


by *SilvyP*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Notranjska*


by *Robyn Hooz*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kranj* - Prešeren Street


by *Taylor McConnel*l


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Lake Bled*


by *eaglelam89*


by *eaglelam89*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Rapeseed fields in *Štajerska*









by *Boris Mitendorfer Photography*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Nova Gorica*









by *Bojan Marušič*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

View from the *Nanos* plateau









by *Bojan Marušič*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Union.SLO said:


> *Lake Bled*
> 
> 
> by *eaglelam89*
> ...


it has very harmonious set with lake, awesome.


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

perfect places of slovenia, beatiful love it here
:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Thanks for the kind comments guys. :cheers1:


*Sveta Trojica nad Pivko*


by *aviana2*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

LJUBLJANA 18.5.2013


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great photos guys :cheers:

@soncen: Those last photos taken by you?


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Really great photos guys :cheers:
> 
> @soncen: Those last photos taken by you?



No, today I sent my lovely wife to Ljubljana while I was working. Isn't this a good working partnership?!. 

Thanks!


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Ljubljana is especially in spring and summer very lively. On the weekends is always something going on! 
Today for example they had a charity event for the Lions club and for this purpose they offered a 300 meters long roll cake and refreshing drinks!*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Jarenina*









Peter Zajfrid


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Kočevsko polje in pokrajina


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Notranjska

Cerkniško jezero


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Palško jezero




































Petelinjsko jezero


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Bloško jezero









Babno polje


















Rakov Škocjan


















Planinsko polje


















Cerkniško polje


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Snežnik






















































Nanos









Slivnica









Sv. Trojica









Vremščica


----------



## geografija.si (Nov 2, 2013)

Bela Krajina

Golek pri Vinici









Dejani









Dolenjci









Doblička Gora









Primostek









Semič









Vir: http://zelenikras.si/
http://www.google.com/


----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)

Loska Koritnica Valley by vojab, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of *Ljubljana* (1) - Karlovška


by Vladimir Yaitskiy


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of *Ljubljana* (2) - Stari trg 


by Vladimir Yaitskiy


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of *Ljubljana* (3) - Tomšičeva


by andynash


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of * Ljubljana* (4) - Čopova 


by marttj


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of *Ljubljana* (5) - Gornji trg


by northb2


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Streets of *Ljubljana* (6) - Cankarjeva 


by stevekeiretsu


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Planica-Tamar (2.2.2014)* 




































Vir-http://forum.zevs.si/index.php/topic,5476.0.html


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vir-http://forum.zevs.si/index.php/topic,5476.0.html


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vir-http://forum.zevs.si/index.php/topic,5476.0.html


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Source http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/jesenice-stavijo-na-narcise-in-zelezarsko-tradicijo/330005


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Source http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/jesenice-stavijo-na-narcise-in-zelezarsko-tradicijo/330005


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Source http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/jesenice-stavijo-na-narcise-in-zelezarsko-tradicijo/330005


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Slovenian coast*
*
25.2.2014*











*by me*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*
by me*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*
by me*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*
by me*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*
by me*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)

*Vošca*


kozorog said:


> http://www.slotrips.si/slo/sis/ID/1223/Dobro-jutro-slovenija


----------



## Aleksman71 (Dec 24, 2012)

I cant post pictures!
Where is the problem?



Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.


----------



## Aleksman71 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the only way to post them.










By me

www.shrani.si/f/2Q/iQ/244TWF8g/2014-03-05-103733.jpg
By me

www.shrani.si/f/2T/1w/1v17HRSL/2014-03-05-104210.jpg









By me


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*My video*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Green city- Ljubljana*





















*SOURCE:* http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2014/04/ljubljanski_parki.aspx


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Ljubljana - Wings for Life WORLD RUN* *4.5.2014*




















*BY ME*


----------



## GeoSlovenija (Aug 29, 2015)

*Grad Kamen*










Foto: Miha Klemenčič

by GEOSLO


----------



## GeoSlovenija (Aug 29, 2015)

*Zapotoški slapovi Suhega potoka v Zadnji Trenti - Zapodni*










Foto: Mojca Benedejčič

by GEOSLO


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

151013656


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)

Julian Alps from Dovška Baba(Karavanke)








Stenar(centre) - Julian Alps








Source


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Planica*











Source: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/lepota-...ca-izjemen-kompleks-svetovnih-dosezkov/388270


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Planica*








Source: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/lepota-...ca-izjemen-kompleks-svetovnih-dosezkov/388270


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Church of the Assumption, Lake Bled*

DSC_0010 by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ljubljana*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ljubljana sunset*


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Piran*

Piran by Dejan Hudoletnjak, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ljubljana*

Ljubljana evening pano by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Škofja Loka*

Škofja Loka by oljka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Škofja Loka*

Škofja Loka by BockoPix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Škofja Loka*

Škofja Loka by BockoPix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Škofja Loka*

Škofja Loka by BockoPix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Šmarjetna Gora*

Šmarjetna Gora, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*River Soča*

River Soča, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Grad Snežnik*

Grad Snežnik by oljka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Izola*

Izola by oljka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Izola*

Izola by Patrick Krall, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Izola*

Izola by David Bembic, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Piran*

Piran by Patrick Krall, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Piran*

Piran by Patrick Krall, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

*Piran*

Piran by Patrick Krall, on Flickr


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Bled*

https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=germanhttps://certificity.com
Source: http://siol.net/trendi/potovanja/bl...zglednih-tock-je-ta-najlepsa-video-360-439466
http://www.slovenia360.si/


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

Ljubljana 21.5.2017

https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german


https://postimage.io/index.php?lang=german

Source: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimiv...o-lovljenje-ravnotezja-nad-ljubljanico/422918


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

soncen said:


> Ljubljana 21.7.2017


?????


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

delete..


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/worldlegacyawards/videos_2017/destination-leadership.mp4


----------



## Aleksman71 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Zgornje Jezersko*

Zgornje Jezersko


By me

46.406549, 14.527258


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ptuj*

Ptuj, Slovenija by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ptuj*

Town of Ptuj historic street evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Aleksman71 (Dec 24, 2012)

Krško at Christmas 

by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Piran*

Idyllic coastal town of Piran on Adriatic sea aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Piran
*
Slovenia *Piran* by DS Fotowelt, auf Flickr


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gi_UfD5glY


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*St. Thomas church above the village of Rantovše*


St Thomas church above the village of Rantovše,Slovenia by Pat Kilner, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Škofja Loka* 


Wandering around Skofja Loka, Slovenia by Steve Lamb, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lake Bohinj, Triglav National Park*


Cerkev Janeza Krstnika @ Bohinj lake by Marcel Tuit, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zgornja Sorica*


Mountain Village Sorica on a Sunny Summer day by zkbld, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Predjama Castle*


PREDJAMA CASTLE - Slovenia by Uroš Kristanc, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kanal ob Soči*


Kanal, Slo by Wim Air, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Postojna Cave*


Slovenia by Yann OG, en Flickr


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Babbel filming in Ljubljana*


----------



## vvsheva (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning on Stol (2236 m.), Karavanke mountains.


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-vault-boy-history







my video


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lake Bled*









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya/album/66626/


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bled Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79906/


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo by:


Vid Pogacnik


Triglav lakes

The Valley of Triglav Lakes by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr

peculiar angle to take a photo of this scenery, the photographer stands on ground, and take a "gloomy" perspective of this beautiful mountains and trees, very detailed photo with small lakes, big clouds and daring mountains which has no trees but beautiful barren shapes.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lake Bled*









https://photographers.ua/Vyacheslav13/album/82288/


----------



## V5 (Jan 5, 2019)

*The Amazing Lake Bled in the Julian Alps*

https://www.seeingeurope.net/photos/bled-01-lake-sunrise
​


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Žužemberk Castle*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItwD_qS1lBM&t=2s


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lake Bled*









https://photographers.ua/photo/bled-lake-1238899/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*St.Thomas Church, the Kamnik–Savinja Alps*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyIvanov2/album/83171/


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoaQz-uRO_U


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lake Bled*









https://photographers.ua/Kseniya6/album/80192/


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## AljosaMb (Jan 11, 2009)

Glavni trg Maribor, Kužno znamenje


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I went 3 weeks ago to Slovenia and filmed some of its roads. The first 4K road tourism video features a nice mountain drive through the border area between Italy and Slovenia. We start in Tarvisio, in Italy and drive up to the border, climbing about 150m on the way, having wonderful views to 3 high mountain areas (Carnic, Julian and Karavank Alps). We then cross the border near the low mountain pass Fusine (Ratece) Saddle and then follow The Upper Sava valley downhill until Mojstrana, passing through the well known mountain town of Kranjska Gora. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through The Radovna Valley, in Triglav National Park. We start in Mojstrana, in The Upper Sava Valley, and drive firstly uphill until reaching Kosmac Pass (845m), and then we descent in The Radovna Valley, that we will follow until Bled. The road offers wonderful views to the high peaks of the national park and is the start point for many hikes. I integrated in the video also some photos from Bled and the area around (including Vintgar Canyon). Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

During my slovenian trip 2020, I drove and filmed, among many other roads, also the main motorway of the country, A1, between Postojna and Ljubljana. The motorway is nice to drive, as it traverses a forrested landscape and it has relatively significant height differences. It links the well known Postojna Cave, one of the main tourist attraction of the country and the capital city, with a very nice historical old town. Photos from both places are integrated also in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

During my holiday 2020 I went to explore Slovenia for a few days. The 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through The Sava Bohinjska Valley, in Triglav National Park. We start at Savica Mountain Hut, and drive through a very nice mountain landscape, descending to The Bohinj Lake and then on the south shore of it. From Ribcev Laz (end of Bohinj Lake) we drove on R633 through the pictuoresque villages of Stara Fuzina, Srednja Vas and Bohinjska Cesnjica, before reaching the main road R209 that will bring us to the main touristic town of Bled. I integrated in the video also some photos from Savica Waterfall, Bohinj Lake and Bled. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

From The Alps we move to the south for a nice drive through the Karst region, between the slovenian-croatian border Rupa-Jelsane and Postojna. The road is nice to drive, as it traverses a forrested landscape and it has relatively significant height differences. The Pivka Military Museum on the way and at the end of the video we visit the well known Postojna Cave, one of the main tourist attraction of the country. Photos from the cave and the Predjama Castle are integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's visit also the nice and traditional region of Lower Carniola. The video presents a scenic drive on the slovenian national road G106 from the capital city of Ljubljana to the the nice town of Kocevje. We travel through a nice landscape, a good mix of forests and open wide areas with some traditional villages on the way. I integrated also photos from the historical town centre of Ljubljana in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I drove in September on the slovenian A2 motorway, from the capital and main city in the country, Ljubljana to the mountains, until the border tunnel of Karavank. The motorway is nice to drive, as it traverses a hilly landscape, following The Sava River uphill, offering nice views to The Julian and Karavank Alps in front of us. There some nice to visit places on the way, like Kranj, Radovljica and Bled. Photos from Ljubljana and Bled are also integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The 4K road tourism video features a nice drive through Slovenia and Croatia, between the towns of Kocevje and Delnice. We will explore a forrested mountainous area, climbing from Kocevje to an altitude of around 550m, before plunging about 350m to The Kupa river. After crossing the border we are going up about 500m in altitude to finish the drive at the intersection with the D3 national road in Delnice. Enjoy!


----------

